# Honest Kitchen in a kong



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I am auditioning new dog food that can be easily served in kongs, which is how we feed our dogs. I bought the dehydrated Honest Kitchen product that some on the forum have suggested. I mixed it with water as per the package directions and before it could thicken up I poured it into the kongs, tucked a baby carrot in each one and then froze them. Even as I was mixing the dogs were sniffing up to the counter even though they had just been fed their regular kibble. After the kongs froze, I gave it to them for a meal. They loved it and it took at least an hour for them to eat a quarter serving via the kong, which is a welcome activity for them in the wintry months. I bought the grain free Turkey kind that they call Embark. I will serve it as a snack for a few days along with their regular kibble and check their poops and watch for any signs of allergies but I think this might be a winner.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, that's a good idea! Willow gets Honest Kitchen too, but not in a kong. I must say she loves Honest Kitchen. I've never seen her so eager to eat!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

How do they get the food out of the center or innermost part of the Kong?


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I buy the medium size kongs and the pups have no trouble licking/chewing it all out.


----------



## Tracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Eveningpiper said:


> I buy the medium size kongs and the pups have no trouble licking/chewing it all out.


Do they eat the carrots also? What are the ages of your dogs? I would love to try this but just wondering at what age it is okay to as mine is only 10 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Laurmann2000 said:


> How do they get the food out of the center or innermost part of the Kong?


We use a "small" size Kong for Ricky. We fill it with chopped, steamed vegetables and fruit (carrots, cauliflower, zucchini, broccoli, apple, pear, etc.) and a tiny bit of cheese and lean ham. We seal the ends with a tiny bit of p.b. after pouring some water in and then freeze. We give it to him has a diversion when we have guests over, otherwise he would be wanting to sit square in their laps! I takes him 30 minutes to clean one out. Ricky has the worlds longest tongue and he licks the interior of the Kong out clean as a whistle!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Tracie said:


> Do they eat the carrots also? What are the ages of your dogs? I would love to try this but just wondering at what age it is okay to as mine is only 10 weeks.
> 
> Thanks


They love the carrots.

Our dogs are 6 months and 6 years old. We started Ruby on the puppy sized Kongs when she was 10 weeks but she just wanted the medium size that her big brother had.

Dr. Ian Dunbar recommends starting puppies with kongs early so that they associate chewing with appropriate food items and not inappropriate ones like shoes or electrical cords. So far I would say that this is working well for us.


----------



## Tracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Eveningpiper said:


> They love the carrots.
> 
> Our dogs are 6 months and 6 years old. We started Ruby on the puppy sized Kongs when she was 10 weeks but she just wanted the medium size that her big brother had.
> 
> Dr. Ian Dunbar recommends starting puppies with kongs early so that they associate chewing with appropriate food items and not inappropriate ones like shoes or electrical cords. So far I would say that this is working well for us.


Thanks!!! I am ordering now. Geez... anything for a diversion - He is killing me with the biting and chewing.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We use a "small" size Kong for Ricky. We fill it with chopped, steamed vegetables and fruit (carrots, cauliflower, zucchini, broccoli, apple, pear, etc.) and a tiny bit of cheese and lean ham. We seal the ends with a tiny bit of p.b. after pouring some water in and then freeze. We give it to him has a diversion when we have guests over, otherwise he would be wanting to sit square in their laps! I takes him 30 minutes to clean one out. Ricky has the worlds longest tongue and he licks the interior of the Kong out clean as a whistle!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That's another good idea! Willow doesn't seem to like most of what you out in the kong for Ricky, but if it were frozen and seemed "special", she might like it. I should try and see!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the Kong is the best thing for dogs. It is underutilized.. As soon as they are on solid food you can start them. Dogs ENJOY working for their food.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for answering my question. Another thing for the list for someday. I had one for my bulldog but she was never interested but I don't think I used it right.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if you start early and give them something exciting enough, they will learn to enjoy them. I don't buy the argument that they won't like them . I t's like saying my dog is not motivated by food. All dogs are motivated by food .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> if you start early and give them something exciting enough, they will learn to enjoy them. I don't buy the argument that they won't like them . I t's like saying my dog is not motivated by food. All dogs are motivated by food .


Kodi was just motivated the wrong way! He just chewed them apart! ound:

But, OTOH, my dogs DO work for a large part of their daily calories, so maybe the need for something like a Kong isn't so important.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy loves the Kong. He will even play with it after all the food is out.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I started with the kong as soon as Loki came home at 10 weeks. He was getting all his meals and snacks in the kongs. If I have a Kong in my hand and tell him crate, off he goes to wait for me. For snacks, he gets a 1/4 ounce of wet food frozen in the baby kong. The walker gives them to him when she leaves. I hope he is associating the walker with something fun! That is part of why I am so bummed with the dental work and no chewing for two weeks. He loves the kong and I love the time it takes him to eat. Oh well, for now he is licking mush out of a shallow bowl.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Such a brilliant idea


----------

